# Documentary next tuesday BBC1



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know there's a doco on BBC1 next Tuesday at 22.35 called ''i'm pregnant with their baby'

"telling the story of three women who have each decided to give a childless couple the ultimate gift - a baby of their own - as they face the reality of their decision"

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This documentary is on at the moment on BBC 1


----------

